# Paracord wrist lanyards



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey all,

I haven't really ever used a wrist lanyard before but have seen a few folk saying its a good idea. With that in mind I picked up a few from essexman_paracord on Instagram. Awesome chap, quick turnaround and only £3 a pop. Would highly recommend.

All the best

QP


----------



## robisROYAL (Apr 22, 2016)

QuotidianPrepper said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I haven't really ever used a wrist lanyard before but have seen a few folk saying its a good idea. With that in mind I picked up a few from essexman_paracord on Instagram. Awesome chap, quick turnaround and only £3 a pop. Would highly recommend.
> 
> ...


Looks good. Tying It All Together is a great you tube channel to learn different stitches with paracord.


----------



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

robisROYAL said:


> QuotidianPrepper said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...


Thank you buddy. I have tried paracord tying before but I was all fingers and thumbs!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

They are quite easy to make once you get he hang of weaving it. A simple loop of cord works just as well but doesn't look as cool!


----------



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

devils son in law said:


> They are quite easy to make once you get he hang of weaving it. A simple loop of cord works just as well but doesn't look as cool!


True (I've actually used the knot on a knife lanyard previously), I have just realised that out of my 20 odd slingshots only 2 have lanyard holes! Ha ha! Best make some more...


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

How are you liking that sps?

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

ccolapietro said:


> How are you liking that sps?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


I haven't had as much time to play with it as if like but it seems pretty decent. As others have noted before its a pity the finish isn't a little cleaner (lots of rough edges) but a great shooter nonetheless.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

pretty good!!!


----------



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

grappo73 said:


> pretty good!!!


Indeed


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

One nice slingshot to go with that lanyard. Very nice


----------



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> One nice slingshot to go with that lanyard. Very nice


Thanks buddy


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

A properly made and fitted wrist lanyard allows one to shoot practically open handed, relieving stress on the fingers...similar to an arm brace. I find they improve stability and a bit of accuracy too.


----------



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

Chuck Daehler said:


> A properly made and fitted wrist lanyard allows one to shoot practically open handed, relieving stress on the fingers...similar to an arm brace. I find they improve stability and a bit of accuracy too.


Good to know what to aim for. Thanks Chuck


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

First off, before anyone drills lanyard holes, you might consider *making them run 90 degrees* from the usual way. right to left, rather than front to back. side to side gives you better support without twisting the lanyad.

Few manufacturers do this. There might be a reason.

Does anyone know if this is a bad idea, and why?


----------



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

Steve32 said:


> First off, before anyone drills lanyard holes, you might consider *making them run 90 degrees* from the usual way. right to left, rather than front to back. side to side gives you better support without twisting the lanyad.
> 
> Few manufacturers do this. There might be a reason.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is a bad idea, and why?


I've no idea but right to left sounds like it would make sense to me. I wonder why they don't.


----------

